# Book Covers from Amazon...



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoping someone can help me! More often than not, the books I download from Amazon via whispersync, do not have covers! They are just a greyish white cover with the title. Even the TV Guide has been doing this. Is there any way I can correct this from doing this


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What device are you talking about?  On the eInk kindles you don't normally see covers at all.  On the Fire you do see covers if there's one as part of the file.  The only covers I've seen on the Fire that are gray blanks are things I sent myself.  And that was only old stuff.  New stuff comes with a white page with the title.

Have you tried re-booting the device?

Moving this to Fire Talk on the assumption that's the device you're having trouble with.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, I do have a Fire...this has been happening alot in the past week. And I just tried shutting down my kindle and turning it back on and they are still blank. Charging it now and maybe will try it again later. Thanks!


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Funny thing...after charging and rebooting the covers still did not show up. But if I add them to my favorites the cover shows up there! Now why would it do that LOL


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

kapierce65 said:


> Funny thing...after charging and rebooting the covers still did not show up. But if I add them to my favorites the cover shows up there! Now why would it do that LOL


You know, I have a few of those too. And they are books purchased, not personal documents I send to my Fire. They have no cover in the carousel, but when I add them to the favorite shelf, there is one.

I even have a book right now on where there is a different cover in the carousel than in the favorites. But its the same book.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, I read this in another forum and it worked!  I went to the quick settings icon in the right hand corner and hit the sync button. Then I shut my kindle down for about 15 minutes. And then when I turned it back on...my covers were there!!! On the carousel and in my favorites! YEAH!!


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting that this problem came up fir you.....mine is a bit stranger.  Yesterday I loaded a book into my Fire (one that I purchased months ago).

When I went to the carousal,  the cover was absolutely blank....moder it to my favorites and it was still blank, but when I looked at the collection of books,  the cover was fine.    Now,  one day later,  even the cover in the full collection of books has gone blank!  I'ge tried syncing without luck.

Right now it's a minor annoyance.....but if it happens to more books it will start to become a major problem!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ennis,

I would try kapierce65's suggestion to do a sync first, then do the complete shutdown (hold the power button down until the device shuts down).

If that doesn't work, try removing the book from your device and reloading...

If that doesn't work, Kindle CS talked another member through clearing the data cache for books. You can call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm, hadn't had this problem with my books, but I just downloaded a bunch of the free magazines and two of them show up on my carousel as a gray box.  I've synced and restarted twice, and one corrected itself but not the other.  It doesn't really bother me because it's just one magazine cover so far, but that's really strange.  I wonder if it's because my memory is 3/4 full?


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just have to give an update on my problem.....the book with the fully disappeared cover, plain white cover!

I had already tried syncing, resetting, removing and reloading the book, Betsy, before your reply (which I appreciated nevertheless).  Since all of that failed, I did follow your advice and contacted tech support.

70 minutes later (!!!!) nothing was resolved, and the agent offered a refund.  Now normally, I would not have worred about this--after all, I could still read the book, I just couldn't see the cover.  But ironically, I discovered after I purchased the book for my Kindle several  months ago that I also had already purchased it as an actual book.  So, what the heck, I may as well get the refund and did so.

But whatever was going on was a puzzle to Amazon as well!  Now, presumably, the blank covered book will vanish from my Kindle and I'll be getting an email verifying the refund!


----------

